# The First "Weatherman": Don Kent



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*A Pioneering Prince of Prognostication: My Mentor and Good Friend*








Reporting
*Barry Burbank*

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Don Kent has touched the lives of many aspiring meteorologists, but I believe none as much as mine.

Like many 'weather nuts," I was fascinated with the ever-changing sky by the age of 10.

My interest primarily blossomed from watching Don's weathercasts on WBZ in the late '50s and '60s. In those days, there were no glitzy weather graphics. Don's visuals only consisted of two blackboards and chalk, but what the visual lacked, he made up for with his style of delivery.

His words won me over. No matter what the weather, his presentations were always upbeat and "zesty," not zany. Besides his forecast reasoning, he included tidbits on a range of topics like the maple sap run, cranberry bog temperature and ice boating conditions, which he compiled via the ham radio operators of the New England Radio Weather Net.

Don and I corresponded a few times and in the spring of '66, he invited me to visit him at WBZ. It was a thrill to meet this warm iconoclast of the isobars.

He eagerly chatted about his love of weather, dating back to his school days during the Great Depression.

In the 1930s, Don was inspired to work in weather by the first radio "weatherman," E.S. Rideout. In 1937, Don launched his on-air career, working for a local radio station for no pay. During that time, he focused on atmospheric studies through reading. He also enrolled in an air mass analysis course at MIT, one of the few schools offering meteorology at the time. His knowledge earned him a direct commission in the U.S. Coast Guard through 1946.

The following year, he secured a paying position at WJDA radio in Quincy, broadcasting from his weather lab atop a carpet store on Wollaston Beach.

As weather forecasts became accepted and valued by the public, Don received many other offers to work as a "weatherman."

In 1951, he joined WBZ Radio. By 1955, he found himself on WBZ.

Don became a member of the American Meteorological Society (AMS) back in the late 1940s. In 1960, he was one of the first recipients of the AMS Seal of Approval designating a level of excellence in his television weather forecasting.

After the noon news program that fateful day, Don took me on a grand tour of the station. I was so impressed and inspired that I transformed my home bedroom into a small-scale replica of the newsroom and studio. Don enhanced my zeal to pursue a degree and a career in meteorology.

Years later when I landed my first job in Portland, Maine, Don promised to tune in. I remember him saying "I'll be your first critic."

Just two years later, Don told me about a job opening at WBZ.

"Why not join the sweepstakes and throw your hat in the ring," I recall him saying with his usual flare. But he did caution, "They will probably look at 25-50 videotapes and resumes." Well, that was 24 years ago. it was my great fortune and sincere honor to cover for Don during his vacation days from 1978 until his retirement in 1983. I also worked with him on various New England radio stations for several years afterwards.

Over the years, this baron of the barometer was also active in the solar hearing industry and worked with weather instruments.

In his spare time, he traveled across New England, speaking to audiences about storms and weather related activities like boating and snowmobiling.

Today, Don is 91 years young and still bursting with vim, vigor and passion for the weather. When not helping out in the community or at his church, you'll find him working on the grounds and gardens surrounding his lovely New Hampshire home.

Never at a loss for words or stories, it is always a treat to talk with Don.

He has certainly had a huge influence on my life and to this day, I am proud to be working at the station where he spend much of his career.

The WBZ Weather Team commends Don on his decades of dedication and service to the community.

We wish him many more wonderful years of watching the weather. 

http://wbztv.com/weatherfeatures/don.kent.wbz.2.957787.html


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

*!*

Now that's a name from my childhood. I seem to remember him predicting a couple of inches one winter in 1978. A short time later we had the Blizzard of '78. Guess he missed that one. He always seemed like a good guy though. Can't believe he's 91, good for him


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

"We wish him many years more of watching the weather"
I love ya Don but could someone wish me many more years of watching Dylan Dreyer's ass please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Don Kent and Bruce Schwoegler were the "weathermen" of my youth.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

*Factoid:*
*The 78 Blizzard before "The Blizzard of 78" was the largest snow fall in the 20 th century in the Boston area. It all started on 1/20/78, then 17 days later we had THE BLIZZARD OF 78 (February 6th) as it is commonly called and remembered but most forget the original which happened in the month of January.*









*Storm Before The Blizzard of 78*​
*On January 20th 1978, 21 inches of snow fell in Boston*. The narrow streets of Boston were clogged with snow. It took a few days to dig out, but the city still had mounds of snow everywhere. The above photograph was taken in East Boston on Meridian Street, after about eight inches of snowfall. Please note there is a line of cars behind the bus, all with their headlights on, in broad daylight. As part of their duties, Boston Firefighters had to dig out hundreds of fireplugs throughout the city for obvious reasons. This storm was considered one of the worst in Boston's history.










*Last Westbound Blue Line Train*
This author was less prudent in '78 and enjoyed taking photographs of the city during harsh weather. The two storms blend somewhat in memory, but I believe the above photo was taken of a train about to leave Orient Heights on February 6th 1978 (or January 20th) heading for downtown Boston. When this train traveled into the short tunnel near Airport Station, it was unable to climb the grade on the other side due to ice and snow on the tracks. The motorman shrewdly backed the train into the tunnel again, and operated the train in reverse from the last car, which was able to push the train up the other side successfully. When the train arrived at Maverick Station, the Blue Line was shut down.










*Near Buried Street*
On February 6th and 7th 1978, 27.1 inches of snow fell in Boston. The storm quickly became known as _The Blizzard of 78_. Along the coast, the tides were devastating. At the height of the blizzard, the ocean storm surge rose 15.2 feet above the normal low tide mark. Many homes in coastal communities in Massachusetts Bay were completely destroyed. Severe flooding occurred in many low-lying towns. The storm strengthened during afternoon rush hour, and people were buried in their cars on the highways surrounding Boston. 99 people tragically lost their lives due to the Blizzard. The value of all property destroyed was about $1.3 _billion_ [or $2.8 _billion_ current dollars]. The above photo was taken of White Street in East Boston on February 8th or 9th. Please note that cars are completely buried on both sides of the street, and some buildings had their first floors partially buried.










*The State House in Boston *
Near martial law had to be declared, and vehicular traffic was banned for several days. The national guard was used to rescue people on the highways, and also in boats in flooded areas. Heavy machinery, dump trucks, and tow trucks were used for days to dig out streets and remove abandoned cars. The above photo was taken on February 12th. Please note the absence of cars, with people walking right up Park Street. The Blizzard of 78 was the storm of last century. Some of the good that came as a result of the Blizzard is mandatory evacuation of coastal areas that are in great danger, and a "conditioned response" by businesses today to send people home early or to simply close down for that day when large storms are forecasted.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I was working at the now non-existant Howard Johnson's Hotel on Rte. 37 in Braintree at the time. Though I could have walked home, it was more fun to stay that first night. I may have been underage, but a bunch of the staff from the Hotel went next door to the Red Coach Grill's lounge and they all bought me enough beer to keep me afloat until the next day when my best friend and co-worker walked to work to relieve me. Yup, though I had a nice buzz, I stay up all night trying to keep slightly ahead of the storm shovelling. The storm just before that also gave me some fine memories. 

My hats off to Don Kent who did the noon news and Bruce Schwoegler. Don Kent especially, truly an icon of Boston TV.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Speaking of Dons does anyone remember Don Gillis the other great Don whom was a sports broadcaster.... PS the only forcaster who got the"The Blizzard of 78" correct as far as severity was Bob Copeland from Ch 5 however Mark Rosenthol was the actual one to determine the 26 inches and sounded the alarm...








Double clink route 128 Blizzard of 78

http://www.necn.com/Weather/Blizzard-of-78-Sky-Scenes/1202225146.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Added :*

*WBZ Weather Blog: Send A Message To Don*

*Watch:* *Mish Michael's Interview With Don*

*Watch:* *Mish's Feature On Don Kent*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Don Kent and Bruce Schwoegler were the "weathermen" of my youth.


 Schwoegler came to my middle school's science class once and gave a presentation. I just remeber him being a genuinely nice guy who knew how to get the attention of the most disengaged kids when it came to the weather.


----------

